# akatsuki life



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 5, 2008)

'sigh' said konan.'looks like nobody's here'.HEY!KONAN-SAN!!!!!'NOOOOOOOO!!'konan screamed.what's up?said tobi.*sigh*(thought)he's so annoying....anyways..i need members for this roleplaying.include these information:
name:
age:
life(at least 2 paragraphs)













personality:


















jutsu:









kekkei genkai:





ring:


missing members:
1.pein-unoccupied
2.konan-me,kakashihatake126
3zetsu-unoccupied
4.tobi-unoccupied
5.hidan-unoccupied
6.kakuzu-unoccupied
7.sasori-unoccupied
8.deidara-unoccupied
9.orochimaru-unoccupied
10-itachi-unoccupied
11.kisame-unoccupied
12.sasuke-unoccupied
13.karin-unoccupied
14.jugo-unoccupied
15.suigetsu-unoccupied



after that,put on your signature this:member of kakashihatake126's akatsuki
posistion:____________
partner______________________/______________


----------

